# Things a Grim Reaper would say?



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

For a haunt I need to come up with things for a Grim Reaper to say to TOTs passing by. Any ideas?


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

"You can SHUT UP, because you're DEAD now!!"


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ask not for whom the bell tolls for it tolls for thee


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

"It was the salmon mousse!"

Sorry - I couldn't resist, but I guess most kids wouldn't know Monty Python....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

"Time's up, mortal."
"You're next..."
"Your soul belongs to me now!"


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

"Give me your candy or feel my blade!"


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Actually ... I didn't think they spoke. Hmmmm......


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Come closer.....


----------



## Monster Mash (Jun 29, 2008)

"Want to know when you will die? Come closer.....closer.....?" And then it screams.


----------



## "Scare Seeker" (May 1, 2008)

djchrisbaker is trying help me out with a script for my 3-axis skull dressed in white cheese cloth.......i am clueless as to what the script should say for aprox a minute to a minute and a half. i want him to talk to the treaters when they get their treats, i am totally stuck at this point


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

I cashed in my sky-miles for a vacation on Halloween. The Uncover card. What's in your casket?


----------



## leaunoire (Oct 5, 2006)

As you are now, so once was I
As I am now, soon you will be.
Prepare, my children to follow me.

Welcome to the harvest!

When you close your eyes tonight,
I'll be under your bed--waiting.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Go ahead and smoke another one kiddie! and bring yourself 3 minutes closer to me!......HAHAHAHAHA!.....Sorry......ZR


----------

